# Krötenbestimmung



## Ha-Jo (4. Okt. 2008)

Hallo,
welche Kröte ist das?

Hatte sie gestern zu meiner Freude im Teich entdeckt.

Hatte vor längerer Zeit mal eine dicke __ Erdkröte gesehen, deren Bestimmung eindeutig war.
Hier bin ich mir nicht sicher. 

Kennt sich jemand genauer aus?

Gruss Ha-Jo


----------



## Dodi (4. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Krötenbestimmung*

Hallo Ha-Jo,

ich würde ja eher auf Frosch tippen.

Könnte es sich um den Grasfrosch handeln? 
Kannst ja noch mal auf der Seite nachsehen.


----------



## karsten. (4. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Krötenbestimmung*

Gaanz sicher Frosch ! 

Rana temporaria L.

http://www.froschnetz.ch/arten/bestimmung_froschlurche.htm

schönes WE


----------



## Trautchen (4. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Krötenbestimmung*

Hi, seh´ich auch so, so einen Kumpel habe ich auch bei mir.


----------



## Meisterjäger (4. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Krötenbestimmung*

Hi!
Ja, __ Grasfrosch!
Von den Kollegen sind bei mir auch so einige in Teichnähe unterwegs!


----------



## Ha-Jo (5. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Krötenbestimmung*

Danke für die Antworten,

Hatte auch schon an Frosch gedacht, aufgrund der schlanken Form, war aber durch die Färbung irritiert.

Gruss Ha-Jo


----------



## Conny (5. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Krötenbestimmung*

Hallo Ha-Jo,

das sind uns und unseren Nachbarn die liebsten __ Frösche. Die machen eigentlich keinen Krach, hüpfen nur ab und an von einem Teich zum anderen. Jeder kann seinen an der Färbung erkennen. Bei uns leben jetzt schon 3 Generationen.


----------



## rut49 (6. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Krötenbestimmung*

Hallo, Ha-Jo
Ich freue mit jedes Jahr auf diese angenehmen Besucher.
Wenn ich ein leises "Schnarchen" höre, weiß ich, sie sind aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht.
Beim Unkrautzupfen muß ich allerdings aufpassen, denn meine sind im ganzen Garten auf Entdeckungstour. Bis jetzt waren sie Gott sei Dank immer schneller als ich.
LG Regina


----------



## danyvet (6. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Krötenbestimmung*

apropos unkrautzupfen und __ kröten/__ frösche im ganzen garten.
wie macht ihr das denn mit dem rasenmähen. wir haben heuer (unser erstes teich(halb)jahr) kaum rasen gemäht, weil wir angst hatten, __ molche oder kröten zu töten dabei.
habt ihr ein paar tipps auf lager, oder macht ihr einfach augen-zu-und-durch und hofft, dass nix passiert?

lg dany


----------



## Conny (6. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Krötenbestimmung*

Hallo Dany,

Rasen mähen tun wir schon, aber nicht so oft, wie die Nachbarn, weil wir es auch schöner finden, wenn es dazwischen blüht. 
Wir haben rund um den Teich und an mehreren Stellen im Garten Pflanzen, die Horste bilden oder __ Bodendecker. Ein ganzes Beet mit Stauden in verschiedenen Höhen, an das ich nur im Frühjahr dran muss. Dort können sich so einige Tierchen verstecken. Im Winter verteilen wir Laub auf die Beete.


----------



## rut49 (7. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Krötenbestimmung*

Hallo, Dany,
wir haben unseren Rasen ziemlich kurz geschnitten, und beim mähen ist mir noch kein Frosch über dem Weg gelaufen.
In den Blumenrabatten habe ich viele __ Bodendecker, außerdem viele selbstgesammelte Wurzeln oder Steine, auch rund um den Teich. So finden sie genug Versteckmöglichkeiten, die ihnen anscheinend besser gefallen, als kurz geschnittener Rasen! 
LG aus dem Lipperland Regina


----------



## Ghul-Ash (9. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Krötenbestimmung*

Hallo zusammen,
vorgestern habe ich eine Kröte bei uns entdeckt die in unseren Garten wollte. Habe die dann erstmal zum Teich gesetzt.

Das Tier war relativ klein und etwas warzige Haut, also auch eine Kröte wo wie ich das sehe!

Ist das dnen normal das die um diese Zeit noch rumhüpfen? Habe die letzte Kröte vor 3-4 Jahren bei uns gesehen, die wir dann in einen anderen Teich gesetzt haben, weil meine Eltern das Quarken nicht wollten...  


Auch grüße aus dem Lipperland 

Greez,
Marco


----------



## rut49 (10. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Krötenbestimmung*

Hallo Marco,
 ,__ Kröten, die quarken? Hab´ich noch nie gehört.
Kröten oder __ Frösche sind bei mir meistens irgendwo im Garten zu finden. Bei mir reiner Zufall, wenn ich sie mal zu Gesicht bekomme. (es sei denn, man hat davon jede Menge) Außer einem Wasserfrosch,der saß immer an der gleichen Stelle am Teichrand. Seit vorigem Jahr ist der allerdings verschwunden 
mfG      Regina


----------

